# *Favorite Rabbit Breed*



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pick your favorite rabbit breed, then after that explain why. 
I picked the Holland Lop, because they are sooo cute, and very sweet!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 17, 2011)

i must say im partial but i just love how interesting and smart these rabbits are. And you cant miss that striking color!

I would have to pick my tans over my brit just because i got my tans first. Brits are awesome and showy rabbits but definitely not the rabbit for everyone and not the least bit cuddly


----------



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 17, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> i must say im partial but i just love how interesting and smart these rabbits are. And you cant miss that striking color!
> 
> I would have to pick my tans over my brit just because i got my tans first. Brits are awesome and showy rabbits but definitely not the rabbit for everyone and not the least bit cuddly


Their color is sooo beautiful!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 17, 2011)

I love mini lops. They are big enough not to get eaten by the cat, but small enough to snuggle with. They have very sweet personalities to match the way too cute ears.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry... I cannot pick a breed. Lol.

I absolutely LOVE mini-rex for their fur, lops for their ears, lionheads for their manes... 
Gah! It's like having to pick a single candy in a candy store


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Feb 17, 2011)

Were are the lionheads? lol i picked dutch because i used to breed them, they are nice rabbits.


----------



## okiron (Feb 17, 2011)

From the ones listed it would be a tie between the thriantas and tans. I've never owned either but would like to someday.

My favorite of all time are flemish giants though.


----------



## SNM (Feb 17, 2011)

Dutch. I think the first rabbit you get will really swing your opinion. I got MoMo my sophomore year of high school. That breed is really smart, sassy, and affectionate. There markings draw me in as well


----------



## rtvarnell (Feb 17, 2011)

I picked Mini Rex. They are cute with nice thick soft fur. But really my first choice is Champagne D'Argent, because they are such a versatile animal. They are great meat rabbits and also have wonderful fur. Besides great personalities.


----------



## Krissa (Feb 17, 2011)

Thrianta because they are beautiful. I told my hubby if I ever found one locally for sale I would bring it home without asking. He was not happy about that.


----------



## Yield (Feb 18, 2011)

[align=center]I picked the dutch because mine has such a wonderful personality 8D Most that I meet do. =]


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 18, 2011)

I picked Dutch because they are the sweetest breed I know. Never met (offline and online xD) a dutch I didn't like


----------



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## farmerchick (Feb 18, 2011)

ahhh!!!!

i love nethies for their personality!
i love mini rex's for their fur!
i think new zealands are beautiful, mine is so cuddly!
lops look like little puppies to me! i love their personality!
flemish's are awesome in their own "goofy" way
and my little hotot reminds me of my nethie! full of personality!

ahhh!!!

i had a lion head once, i think they are really unique like angoras  hard to tell sometimes theres a rabbit under all that fur!

i'm going to have to think about this one lol...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2011)

flemish giants for me


----------



## lelanatty (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to say Netherland Dwarf of course. They are the only breed I raise right now, and that is for a few specific reasons. First, they are a very compact and easy-keeping breed. It doesn't take much to feed them and they don't take up a lot of space. There is also an ever-expanding range of colors to choose from because they are very popular as pets. They are a spunky little breed with tons of personality.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 19, 2011)

orange bunnies rock..!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 19, 2011)

Dwarf Hotot's, small, curious, cute as a button, friendly and cuddly with an awsome personality


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 22, 2011)

I voted for mini lop, but I also LOVE our Lionhead!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 22, 2011)

Netherland Dwarfs!  LOVE there fat little faces!


----------



## rileymo (Feb 23, 2011)

I voted for the Mini Rex because my Toby is the sweetest little guy and he has the best personality.


----------



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 25, 2011)

haha!


----------



## bearbop (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i agree, mini lops are the bomb! I own one right now and they are

*pretty

*Sweet

*Pretty Sweet

*Calm

*Live long

and i own one his name is walter and he is the bomb!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Feb 27, 2011)

I said Netherland Dwarf cause that is what my little Houdini is!


----------



## sheandg (Feb 27, 2011)

I picked fuzzy lops. There are sweet,cuddly, curious, outgoing, adorable with their Lop ears and love those fuzz faces!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 27, 2011)

I voted for Dutch because Checkered Giant wasn't listed as a choice.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 5, 2011)

HARLEQUINS!


----------



## thethicketrabbitry (Mar 20, 2011)

Dwarf Hotots! My <3 breed.  

-unique
-small
-playful
-beautiful


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a little biased.
I've only owned a Holland Lop and I have only had him a week today.

He is just a total sweetheart. He loves to explore, cuddle and just sit on my lap and get pets.
I just love his personality and his face, he must be one of the cutest bunnies ever! :3


----------

